# Wool Pants



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am looking to pick up a decent pair of lightweight wool pants. Don't want to spend a ton of money, but I also don't want to buy junk. Looking for something that will keep me warm and dry, but still be easy to move around in. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bigdaddyx4 said:


> I am looking to pick up a decent pair of lightweight wool pants. Don't want to spend a ton of money, but I also don't want to buy junk. Looking for something that will keep me warm and dry, but still be easy to move around in. What do you guys recommend?


Wool won't keep you dry, if it's wet out they will get wet too. Any reason you're wanting wool, there may be other options. If it's wool you're dead set on you may want to contact the army surplus store on Redwood road in Salt Lake.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With fibers like Gortex, and Thinslate out there wool is on the outside looking in, and as was said wool will not keep you dry but will keep you warm when it gets wet. 

Cabela's and Sportsmans have all kinds of pants made out of the above fiber.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I have gone back to wool for various reasons, especially wool pants. Army Navy Surplus has/had some great wool pants which are greenish grey and are thick. 

Thinsulate and gortex have their places but I haven't found a pair of pants that use them that will outlast or out perform wool. They are usually 5x the price as well.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

bigdaddyx4 said:


> I am looking to pick up a decent pair of lightweight wool pants. Don't want to spend a ton of money, but I also don't want to buy junk. Looking for something that will keep me warm and dry, but still be easy to move around in. What do you guys recommend?


I wish I had an answer, especially in the price department. LL bean has some for $100 that look pretty good. Filson and a few others have some really good wool pants, but anything really good, is all over $200. Wool is hard to beat in the winter, wet or dry. It dries fast, sheds snow, and insulates even when wet. Breaths, while retaining heat, doesn't hold odor, etc. Its good stuff. This is why there has been such a shift to merino wool, it works. I have not owned a pair of wool pants in many years, since the last ones bit the dust. They went for a lot of years, wool is durable too. Short of wool pants, DWR treated, 4 way stretch polyester(soft shell), over merino wool long johns, is a really good combination, but you will approach the price of good wool pants to do this.

You mentioned easy to move around in, that is the catch with the cheaper wool pants. They are just baggy to accommodate movement, while the nicer stuff is cut and pleated better. Same with soft shells and a lot of other things.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I used a pair of Under Armor pants this year and will never go back. They are made of some type of soft, silent fabric and are fleece lined.

I'd look into those and see if they will do what you are after.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I have always like the clothing by King's Camo http://www.kingscamo.com/. Plus they are based in Utah.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Went I actually iced fish- bought them at the Army surplus as has been said already. They certainly were good quality pants for that. Couldn't see walking in them too far because of the heat build up but for that they were fiine.


----------

